# Medical Doctors From China



## Gk.khan97

Hi, I am studying medical in china . i want to know How can i practice medicine in USA ????


----------



## shanelowney

If your university allow you to join US hospitals for medical practice then you can join a any hospital for practice and start your career in the USA.


----------



## Malam

You will need to complete USMLE step 1 and 2 with good scores, and preferably have US hands on clinical experiences.


----------

